# Methyl blue tubal insufflation Code?



## joanne71178 (Jul 26, 2012)

Does anyone know the code for this procedure?  It was performed w/ Op lap, excision of enometriosis, lysis of adhesions and excision of right paratubal endometrioma.  

Thanks in advance for all ideas!


----------



## preserene (Jul 26, 2012)

I t is called as Chromotubation -* 58350*.
You want only the code for this  or others too


----------



## joanne71178 (Jul 26, 2012)

*methyl blue tubal insufflation*

Thank you so much!  I am new to OBGYN.  This reallly helps me.


----------

